# Sticky  Vitamin/Herbal Websites



## largentdepoche

http://www.puritan.com/

http://www.naturessunshine.com/index.asp

http://www.vitaminshoppe.com/

http://www.naturesbounty.com/

I also use the Rexall brand from Dollar General.

I hope these help!

Katrina


----------



## Hummingbird

Good links! Do you want to add them to the sticky at the top? That way we don't lose them!

Have a great day!

Nance


----------



## TEXKAT

Dr. Weil's website has some good herbal tips. www.drweil.com


----------



## largentdepoche

Lord I thought I had lost this post LOL! I need some Bilberry so I can see better LOL!

Thanks for turning it into a sticky!

Kat


----------



## triana1326

www.mountainroseherbs.com


----------



## newatthis

I am a member of quixtar and we carry Nutrilite vitamins that we(Quixtar) makes in their own green house.
www.quixtar.com
when you get there click on Nutrilite or click on products and then nutrilite.
If you want to order pm me with your order as I can get you cheaper shipping.
---------------
Tammie
P.S. The mushrooms under immune system really give me more energy. They are alittle pricy at $24 but truly work.


----------



## Charleen

......


----------



## southerngurl

Yes, Mountain Rose Herbs is THE place for bulk herbs.

My mom sells herbal extract formulas. They are very strong and she uses only organic and wild harvested herbs. They are from recipes that Dr. Schulze and Dr. Christopher gave out years ago. 

www.ozarkherbal.com .


----------



## LMonty

www.herbalcom.com for bulk quantities ( 1lb or more) of many herbs ( I like Montain Rose for small quantities, and great quality. for some things herbalcom is great and the cost savings can be huge-like bulk elderberries. great place to get larger quantities of herbs you use for your animals)

www.swansonvitamins.com excellent prices, wide selection, and quality; and great customer service


----------



## jynxt

www.bulkherbstore.com


----------



## #1 DogMom

Oh Yes! I just have to jump in, and add that I too highly recommend Mountain Rose Herbals. They have some of the most beautiful "flowering" teas. Great therapy for holiday stress and winter dull-drumbs. They also have a nice little selection for buying herbal seeds. 

Blessings


----------



## mtnbluet881

My staples are:

herbalhealer.com

and

botanicchoice.com


----------



## PromisedLand

I love D r. Christopher's formulas, which you can get at herbsfirst.com.

My home business is http://www.TheHerbcure.com. I'm still developing it there but I am open for business 

The website also has a lot of informative articles. I am very impressed with what they offer.


----------



## Agent Iron

A great site for vitamins and herbs at prices that slay vitamin shop is www.vitacost.com. They have great service as well.


----------



## Kathleen in WI

This site is just informational (as in, we don't sell any products. There are ads of course) but I thought everyone might enjoy it. LoveToKnow Herbs

It is a fairly new site but new articles are added each month. We will also be launching a new site on vitamins soon. I will post the link as soon as it launches.


----------



## Kathleen in WI

The vitamins site is now live. Once again, this is an informational site. There are no products to sell.

LoveToKnow Vitamins and Supplements


----------



## Seagrape

San Francisco Herbs

They also have bulk spices, baking, dehydrated vegetables, potpourri, nuts, seeds, botanicals, essential and fragrance oils, etc. Good prices, too.


----------



## MelanieV

http://www.vitd3.com/ for high quality vitamin D capsules


----------



## ladybug

http://www.bulkherbstore.com I have bought herbs from them several times and they are great!!!! They also have a forum as well.


----------



## Amylb999

http://www.herbco.com/


----------



## CookingPam777

Agent Iron said:


> A great site for vitamins and herbs at prices that slay vitamin shop is www.vitacost.com. They have great service as well.


and live vitamins.


----------



## old school

Catherine's choice is a wonderful place to get aloe Vera capsules if anyone is in need of good quality supplement.


----------



## topofmountain

LMonty said:


> www.herbalcom.com for bulk quantities ( 1lb or more) of many herbs ( I like Montain Rose for small quantities, and great quality. for some things herbalcom is great and the cost savings can be huge-like bulk elderberries. great place to get larger quantities of herbs you use for your animals)
> 
> www.swansonvitamins.com excellent prices, wide selection, and quality; and great customer service


I have used Swanson's for several years. I like their customer service, products, prices, & flat rate shipping.
I haven't found another site that is as complete with the same prices etc.


----------

